# Is it time to find that old watch ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have some old Casio data watches buried in a drawer.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I have some old Casio data watches buried in a drawer.
> 
> Ray.


One day Ray, just one day all that junk you keep hoarding will be worth millions! :lol:

I have an old Rotary somewhere. could be worth thousands! or not.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I keep dredging up some old tool, curio or item I have been keeping for years and wonder why? But as soon as I make space hid finds something she can fill it with. So there is no real incentive.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> One day Ray, just one day all that junk you keep hoarding will be worth millions! :lol:
> 
> I have an old _Rotary _somewhere. could be worth thousands! or not.


What a rotary lawn mower?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, I keep dredging up some old tool, curio or item I have been keeping for years and wonder why? But as soon as I make space hid finds something she can fill it with. So there is no real incentive.
> 
> Ray.


So there are two packrats in the family!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What a rotary lawn mower?


No a Rotary Swiss watch. It was a present many years ago from my mother in law. I nearly lost it once. When my boat was on Windermere it went over the side in the marina in about 15 ft of water. I could see it but could never get anything long enough to scoop it up. It was down there for about three weeks before I got a telescopic golf ball retriever (used in ponds) and finally got it to the surface. Still working fine. Well it was waterproof to 200m apparently. Haven't warn a watch for yonks though.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

barryd said:


> One day Ray, just one day all that junk you keep hoarding will be worth millions! :lol:
> 
> I have an old Rotary somewhere. could be worth thousands! or not.


****, that a washing line £20 of ebay for a new one :laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crikey! 

Son in law was investing in watches a short while before meeting my daughter. I must ask him if he sold all of them to pay for their wedding and honeymoon. He might wish he had opted for the registry office and a weekend in Scarborough.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here's my collection.*

Old and not so old.

Plus something I haven´t seen anyone use for years.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does the plaque have family connections Jan?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have you heard this one.


'Dad, dad I want one of these new-fangled watches'


'Which ones are they son?'


'The ones where you do not have to put batteries in, just wind a wheel on the side'




Oh never mind.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Does the plaque have family connections Jan?


The modern ones are ours of course, the old ones belonged to Hans´s Mother and her husband George.
The cigarette case was presented to Georges father in 1938, there are hall marks inside, but I don´t know what they mean.

An Anchor, a lion (facing left) an O & initials that look like JMW


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have a look here Jan, you might find the info
https://www.google.com/search?q=sil...d-huawei-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Have a look here Jan, you might find the info
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sil...d-huawei-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


I had already looked at something like that Jean, but there are so many different markings it need an expert to interpret them.
It looks as if the Lion means it´s sterling the Anchor it was made in Birmingham the rest I gave up looking for.


----------

